# Kitten and dog riding my horse



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cute pictures! I love the 1st one with the dog : )


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol, my Papillion rode (er... sat on) my mare this weekend too  Haven't got the pictures up yet tho.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Ktibb said:


> Lol, my Papillion rode (er... sat on) my mare this weekend too  Haven't got the pictures up yet tho.



nice! i have two Papillions. They are awesomee!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah, they really are fun little dogs! Though mine looks like some kind of mutant (clearly not the best breeding, lol)! I'll see if I can upload the picture.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cute!
Once my cat rode my horse.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Toby is clearly not thrilled, Honey (the mud pie after an evening of rain) could care less, this was a one tine picture, lol!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Ktibb said:


> Toby is clearly not thrilled, Honey could care less, this was a one tine picture, lol!


DAWH! adorable!


----------



## monicadunlap (Dec 19, 2010)

Love the pics...don't think my cat would ride my horse though. When I first got my grey, she picked my cat up by her back foot. Needless to say, my cat didn't stick around for the appology...lol


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

haha awh! this kitten loves mouse because mouse warms her up with his breathing, its adorable!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That is absolutely ADORABLE!!! I love the fact that your boy allows the cat to sit right on his head, what a sweetheart. 

I swear that TB's are one of the quietest, most reliable and sweetest breeds out there, the only reason some of them misbehave is through the fault of humans and humans alone.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

sarahver said:


> That is absolutely ADORABLE!!! I love the fact that your boy allows the cat to sit right on his head, what a sweetheart.
> 
> I swear that TB's are one of the quietest, most reliable and sweetest breeds out there, the only reason some of them misbehave is through the fault of humans and humans alone.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


thank you! and yes, i think mouse secretly wishes he was a kitten or a dog, when the barn puppy and kitten are playing, he will walk by carefully and put his head in between them and will play with them with his big ol' head. i have never ever had a horse that was so chill with small animals!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

OMG that's adorable! I love your dog! Pap's are in my top 5 fav's...my Border Collie rides sometimes, but she takes up a bit more of the saddle than your pooch so most often she runs alongside!


----------



## SayWhat (Dec 28, 2010)

Awwww...I think my heart just melted cause of the cuteness


----------



## poppypony (Jan 4, 2011)

that horse is very quiet for a 6 year old thoroughbred! is he an off the track racehorse?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So...cute. Loves how the kitty sat between his ears! He is like, "yeah! I'm ganna get there first!" lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the pictures and btw..you are really pretty and you guys look like a great team. Love him name also.


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

poppypony said:


> that horse is very quiet for a 6 year old thoroughbred! is he an off the track racehorse?


yes he is  we got him when he was 4,, and he just turns 7 this year, he is soo quiet on the ground and lovessss small animals and children but when i ride him he can act a bit silly and spook at everything even though he isnt afraid of them lol, but if cows are around he is a whole new horse. he is terrified of them!!!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Gidget said:


> I love the pictures and btw..you are really pretty and you guys look like a great team. Love him name also.


awhhh thank you!!! that just made my mood 4356454675432 times better


----------

